# Question re getting into the Olympic park early



## Joeyjojo (22 August 2012)

Hi all, 

I've just managed to bag some tickets to an evening session of the Paralympic Athletics. I'd like to spend some of the day at least mooching around the park, watching stuff on the big screen etc but can't seem to find out anywhere if you are allowed to enter the park really early. 

My session starts at 7pm, I am assuming it'll be ok to turn up at midday and have a wander but would be grateful if anyone can confirm this for me. 

Many thanks


----------



## kiritiger (23 August 2012)

I think this is what my brother and Dad did when they went up. They spent the morning wandering around the park and then went into their venue just before their session started. I don't think they will let you into your venue until your session starts but I can't see why they wouldn't let you into the Olympic park before that.


----------



## teapot (23 August 2012)

It's absolutely fine to do that - I bumped into a couple of people when I was there who had evening tickets but had spent most of the day in the park.

Enjoy


----------



## Joeyjojo (23 August 2012)

Brilliant - thanks 

Fingers crossed for a sunny day!


----------



## Pink_Lady (23 August 2012)

This is what we did .... our session didn't start till 6.45pm but we got to the Olympic Park just after lunch.  The idea was to wander around and sit and watch the big screen.   It was a lovely sunny day but the queues for the big screen were extremely long, likewise for the food outlets as well.   Make sure you wear comfortable shoes and remember you can fill up water bottles at the fountains to save buying pricey drinks.

Enjoy !


----------



## WestCoast (23 August 2012)

I actually have an Olympic park only tickets with no events included (for the princely sum of a fiver each). They have a box office on site and you should be able to buy any free tickets on the day to see other things as well. 

Paula


----------

